# What is the best router?



## craftsman08 (Jan 9, 2008)

I know it is just a matter of opinion really, but my wife wants to buy me something I want for my birthday this year and I think I am going with a router. I wanted to know which router would be the best to use not only as a router but as a shaper. A question that I have had also," can routers with a 1/2" collet use shaper bits effectively? I am looking to spend up to about $250.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi craftsman08

" A question that I have had also," can routers with a 1/2" collet use shaper bits effectively? " = no ,,,

Most are High Speed steel and not made to spin at 8,000 to 20,000 rpms.

I would suggest you go with your name sake,, Sears Have a great 2HP combo kit for for 110.oo bucks,but if you want a bigger router ( 3 1/4 HP ) go for the Triton for 200.oo bucks from:

3.25HP Triton Plunge Router
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=trc001&d=161&b=2 

Take a hard look at the Craftsman, comes with many items,,
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0


======



craftsman08 said:


> I know it is just a matter of opinion really, but my wife wants to buy me something I want for my birthday this year and I think I am going with a router. I wanted to know which router would be the best to use not only as a router but as a shaper. A question that I have had also," can routers with a 1/2" collet use shaper bits effectively? I am looking to spend up to about $250.


----------



## craftsman08 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I don't know much about the triton, I only have recently found out about them. Do they make a fixed base for it also?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi craftsman08

That one I don't know about...they may...


http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=mof001kc&d=161&b=2
http://www.amazon.com/Triton-MOF001...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199912259&sr=8-1

=============



craftsman08 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I don't know much about the triton, I only have recently found out about them. Do they make a fixed base for it also?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I agree with Bob about the craftsman model. The best bang for the buck sorta say. However to truly answer your question. It's whatever "feels" the best in "your" hands.

If you are wanting to use shaper bits and don't have a shaper, use a drill press with a fence setup.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey craftsman, welcome to the forums.


----------



## craftsman08 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I think I have found the one for me, yall were a big help.


----------



## kjohn (Mar 20, 2008)

I just joined the forum and my first question has been answered! I am very much a novice, and am looking for my first router. I think I'll go for the SEARS.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums KJ.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi KJohn, welcome to the router forums.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Best router as far as features .. Bosch 1619EVS.
Most ballanced routers (the best) ... DeWalt DW625 and Fein RT1800.
Good router ...Hitachi M12V
But, If they don't feel good in your hand then ...............


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The best router means different things to different people. For value it is hard to beat the $110 Craftsman combo kit. Bosch is top rated in most comparison testing, both the 2-1/4 HP 1617 and the 3-1/4 HP 1619 are excellent choices. Features differ between brands, more in the way the controls work than anything else. Find a router that is comfortable in your hands and you will be happy.


----------



## mjeisenbaugh (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Craftsman Sears brand tools are are ok, but for just $199.00 you can get a multible speed dual set plunge , or stable (monting to table also) vacuum atatchment, colletts either 1/4" or 1/2", and comes with a LIFE TIME PARTS AND SERVICE WARANTY! Look at the RIGID BRAND ROUTER, its sold at Home depot for just $199.00 and comes with the stuff you need!


----------



## kjohn (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually, I bought a RONA dual kit (plunge and fixed) 1/2" collet, variable speed, soft start for $99 the other night. Now, I can _really_ make firewood and sawdust!!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like a pretty good system for the money. Let us know how it works for you.


----------

